# Tenancy Contract



## Mystopheles (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I tried looking through the posts but could not find an answer to my questions, hence posting. Apologies if I missed out on the answer somewhere!

So my question is as follows:

I just got my employment visa and will be entering Dubai to apply for my Residence Visa. My visa is through a free trade zone in Ras Al Khaimah where the company is located.
Now, the way my employment deal works is that I will be staying at my employer's house in Dubai (which is currently empty and unused). He will not be charging me any rent as its all part of my all inclusive salary.

My questions are as follows:

1. What is the procedure for the 2 of us to enter into a tenancy contract as I will need that before I can apply for my residence visa?
2. Since he will not be charging me any rent, can the tenancy contract be created without mentioning a rent component?
3. Is there a standard format in which tenancy contracts are made in Dubai? Where can I get such formats?
4. I was reading about Ejari on this forum. At what stage does this registration need to be done?
5. I also have to get the DEWA transferred in my name - when and how can I do that?


Thank you in advance! I need guidance from Dubai veterans!

Cheers.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mystopheles said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I tried looking through the posts but could not find an answer to my questions, hence posting. Apologies if I missed out on the answer somewhere!
> 
> ...


You cannot get DEWA in your name without a rent agreement. Most typing centers have the standard "green" colored rent agreement that you can sign. You can agree on a rent, and not pay it (and you can get a separate piece of paper from the landlord that you don't owe him anything). Once you have signed the rent agreement, register it with Ejari. Then get the DEWA registration done. You dont need a rent agreement for a residence visa. You only need the rent agreement if you are applying for a visa for your family.


----------



## Mystopheles (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you rsinner.

The RAK FTZ is insisting on a tenancy contract to process my residence visa. Is it different for different Emirates/ FTZs?

I will get an undertaking from the landlord saying I don't owe him anything.

When you say I can agree on a rent and not pay it, that means I cannot leave the rent column blank in the contract and have to mention some figure?

Do you know how long this process of typing rent agreement, registering with EJARI and then applying to DEWA for a name change will take?

Thanks much!


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mystopheles said:


> The RAK FTZ is insisting on a tenancy contract to process my residence visa. Is it different for different Emirates/ FTZs?


Yes, Ras Al Khaimah insists on having a municipality registered tenancy contract to process a residence visa. Pain in the proverbial behind because it's a chicken and egg situation since many landlords will not rent to you without the residence visa to begin with.

As an alternative to this though, a letter (in Arabic) from your employer stating that you will be living in his house, together with his proof of ownership/tenancy there should suffice. Similar tactic has worked for two of our staff in Ras Al Khaimah.


----------



## Mystopheles (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks sm105, that is valuable insight.

However, I anyways need to get a DEWA in my name for all future needs like driving license etc.

So even though my residence visa might get processed on the back of this letter from the employer, I will still need a tenancy contract. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## TomJones1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, was the tenancy contract accepted? I am in a similar situation and they are asking the tenancy contract to be attested. Would they accept a non-attested one as you need a residence visa in the first place to get it attested.


----------

